# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Chùm tour 30/4 - 01/05 : Đà Lạt - Nha Trang (05 Ngày - 04 Đêm)

## dulich99

*HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ LẠT - NHA TRANG  - ĐÀ LẠT – HÀ NỘI*
_(Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêm bằng máy bay)_ 
*KHỞI HÀNH 27/4/2012 – 01/05/2012*
_Vui cùng sóng biển Nha Trang và sảng khoái khi tắm khoáng nóng, để gạt bỏ những điều không mong muốn của cuộc sống. Vượt đèo Ngoạn Mục, con đường uốn lượn đưa du khách lên cao dần, như sự thăng tiến trong sự nghiệp của du khách.
Thành phố Đà Lạt với những kiến trúc Pháp đặc trưng, muôn vàn loài hoa khoe sắc trong khí trời mát lạnh, du khách sẽ khoác lên mình chiếc áo ấm như giữ lại sự nồng nàn của tình yêu bất diệt.._

*NGÀY 27/4: HÀ NỘI – ĐÀ LẠT *  _       (ĂN TRƯA, TỐI)_

*07h00*: Xe của *Hanoi Tourism.,JSC* đón quý khách tại văn phòng khởi hành đi sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay khởi hành đi *Đà Lạt* _(Hà Nội – Đà Lạt bay Mekong Airline lúc 09h05)
_
*10h50*: Đến *Đà Lạt* thành phố cao nguyên của tình yêu và huyền thoại, xe đón Quý khách đưa về khách sạn ăn trưa sau đó nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Chiều*: Quý khách tham quan *Vườn hoa thanh phố* - nơi quy tụ hàng trăm loại hoa đặc trưng của miền nhiệt đới và các loài phong lan, địa lan...,

Tiếp tục tham quan *Đồi Mộng Mơ* với mô hình Vạn Lý Trường Thành, nhà cổ thời Lê, vườn hạnh phúc, vườn tưởng niệm cố nhạc sĩ Trịnh Công Sơn ...Dạo chơi ngắm cảnh *Hồ Xuân Hương* (viên ngọc trong xanh trong lòng thành phố)

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.Tự do khám phá Đà Lạt về đêm.

*NGÀY 28/4: THAM QUAN ĐÀ LẠT *   _  (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)_

Ăn sáng tại nhà hàng. Xe và hướng dẫn đưa đoàn thăm quan Thành phố Đà Lạt mộng mơ với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:

- Viếng *Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm* – *Hồ Tuyền Lâm*, ngắm cảnh *đồi Robin*, *núi Phượng Hoàng*, *núi Voi*, nghe câu chuyện tình đầy lãng mạn chàng Lang và nàng Bian.

- Tham quan *KDL Thác Datanla*, thử cảm giác mạnh bằng hệ thống máng trượt hiện đại nhất Việt Nam (phí tự túc).

Tiếp tục tham quan Biệt điện mùa hè của *Cựu hoàng Bảo Đại* -Thưởng thức *Đặc sản Đà Lạt* tại các Cơ sở sản xuất.

Ăn trưa. Tiếp tục tham quan* Thung Lũng Tình Yêu* với *Hồ Đa Thiện* mơ màng.

- Tham quan Đà Lạt Sử Quán, tìm hiểu về nghệ thuật tranh thêu tay truyền thống Việt Nam,

- Thăm quan *Nhà thờ Domain de Marie* _(Dòng Tu Nữ Tử Bác Ái)_.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi. 

*NGÀY 29/4:  ĐÀ LẠT - NHA TRANG *  _  (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)_

 - Ăn sáng: Trả phòng khách sạn, khởi hành đi *Nha Trang* theo Cung đường mới (Từ Lạc Dương - Khánh Vĩnh), ngắm cảnh núi rừng hùng vĩ của *Lâm Đồng* và *Khánh Hòa*.

- Ăn trưa. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


- 14h00: Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành xuống *KDL Vinpearl Land* – *Hòn Ngọc Việt* qua *Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí* bằng *Hệ thống cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất thế giới* 3.320m tham gia các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: phim ảo 3D - 4D, đu quay nhào lộn, tàu lượn siêu tốc, thú nhún, điện đụng... Khám phá *Thế Giới Thuỷ Cung* muôn màu, *Công Viên Nước* hoành tráng và thưởng thức chương trình *Nhạc nước Laser* kỳ ảo …

Về lại Thành phố biển.

Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

*
NGÀY 30/04: KHÁM PHÁ VỊNH NHA PHU    * _(ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)_

- Ăn sáng. Tham gia Chương trình Du ngoạn *Vịnh Nha Phu* _(ghép đoàn: xe + tàu)_. + Hòn Thị: tham quan phong cảnh đảo, tiếp xúc* Đà Điểu Châu Phi* và *đàn Hươu*, *Nai* trong khu rừng tự nhiên.


+ *Khu DL Suối Hoa Lan* (Hòn Hèo):

- Tham quan *suối Hoa Lan*, *động Phong Lan* với hàng trăm loài Hoa Lan màu sắc rực rỡ.

- Khám phá *Mê Cung Trận Đồ*, thưởng thức chương trình *xiếc Voi*,* Gấu* đặc sắc. Ngắm cảnh *Hồ Nghinh Xuân*, *Thủy Tiên*.

- Đặc biệt quý khách sẽ tham gia dịch vụ *cưỡi Đà Điểu*, hoặc các trò chơi thể thao, giải trí trên biển: _canô kéo dù_, _môtô nước_...(phí tự túc).

- Ăn trưa tại *Nhà Hàng Hương Lan* với các món hải đặc sản. Thư giãn và nghỉ ngơi.

+* Đảo Khỉ* _(KDL sinh thái nổi tiếng ở Nha Trang)_:

- Thưởng thức các chương trình xiếc thú: *Khỉ*, *Chó*, *Dê*.

- Thân thiện với đàn khỉ tự nhiên. Và có thể thử sức qua trò chơi cảm giác mạnh đua xe thể thao F1(phí tự túc).

- Tham quan các công trình nghệ thuật: *vườn Mỹ Nhân Ngư*, *vườn Thiên Long*, *Tây Du Ký*...

- Về lại Nha Trang. Ăn chiều. Tối tự do nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 01/05: NHA TRANG - ĐÀ LẠT – HÀ NỘI* _(ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA)_

- Ăn sáng. Một vòng tham quan *Thành Phố Biển Nha Trang* với các danh thắng nổi tiếng:

- Tham quan *Nhà Thờ Chánh Toà* _(được xây dựng từ thời Pháp với kiến trúc lộng lẫy)_.

- Viếng *Long Sơn Tự* _(Trung tâm Phật giáo Khánh Hoà)_ cầu nguyện cho bình an, tài lộc và hạnh phúc.


- Tham quan* Tháp Ponagar* _(Quần thể tháp Chăm cổ được xây dựng từ TK thứ 7)_, nơi thờ bà mẹ xứ sở Thiên Y A Na luôn cầu phúc cho các đôi lứa mãi thương yêu.

Trả phòng khách sạn. Khởi hành lên *Đà Lạt*. Ăn trưa. Tự do mua sắm *chợ Đà Lạt*.

Tiễn đoàn ra sân bay *Liên Khương* đáp chuyến bay về* Hà Nội*.

Đến Nội Bài, xe đón đoàn về điểm hẹn. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan.
_Bao gồm_:

_• Xe đón tiễn sân bay Nội Bài + Xe vận chuyển máy lạnh đời mới theo chương trình.

• Ngủ phòng đôi KS 2 sao tiện nghi, trung tâm thành phố (phòng 02 khách - trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ: ngủ phòng ba).

• Tại Nha Trang: + KS 2 sao: Thiên Tân, Sea View, Bảo Đại…(hoặc tương đương).

• Tại Đà Lạt: + KS 2 sao: Golf 1, Thắng Lợi 1…(hoặc tương đương).

• Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại KS + Ăn trưa & tối tại nhà hàng.

• Vé tham quan các điểm.

• Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt (tiếng Anh) phục vụ tận tình.

• Nước suối (01 chai 0,5l/khách/ngày).

• Bảo hiểm du lịch.

• Vé máy bay khứ hồi: Hà Nội - Đà Lạt - Hà Nội (Mekong Airline)

• Thẻ trọn gói Vinpearl (Vé cáp treo + các trò chơi tại Vinpearl): 400.000 vnd/khách

Không bao gồm:

• Chi phí cá nhân, thức uống tự gọi trong bữa ăn & tham quan vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.

• Hóa đơn VAT

• Các bữa ăn ngoài chương trình. 

Ghi chú:

- Từ 02 tuổi trở xuống: 10% vé máy bay + tour miễn phí (Ngủ cùng gia đình)

- Từ 02 - 05 tuổi: 75% vé máy bay + tour miễn phí (Ngủ cùng gia đình)

- Từ 05 - 10 tuổi: 75% vé máy bay + 50% tour (Ngủ cùng gia đình)

- Từ 10 - 12 tuổi: 75% ve máy bay + 75% tour.(Ngủ cùng gia đình)

- Từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng người lớn_ 

*Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ* :

*Mr Thành* - *Phòng Nội Địa* - Hotline: *0914 507 322 * 

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN ĐẦU TƯ DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI* - *HA NOI TOURISM., JSC*

*Địa chỉ* : 120 Thụy Khuê , Hà Nội
*Tell*     : + (84 -04)39284888 | Fax : + (84 -04) 39284849
*Nick*    :  dulichhanoi4 
*E -mail*:dulich4@dulichhanoi.vn
*Web*   : Du lịch Hà Nội, Du lich Ha Noi, Công ty du lịch Hà Nội

----------

